# micro t sprint car bodies



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im wondering if anyone knows if a sprint car body is made for the micro t we have a oval set up in my garage and would be very cool to see sprint cars running around on the oval


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out www.microtforum.com for more info. But nothing now


----------

